# IPM Technicians/Climbers/Trainees- Sun Valley, ID



## arborcareIdaho (Dec 8, 2009)

***We are seeking plant health care technicians/trainees (tree and lawn) and tree climbers/trainees to begin work in late March, 2010 (depending on weather conditions)***

Attention Current and Future College Graduates

We are seeking motivated, qualified individuals to join our team. This is a great opportunity to gain valuable field experience and training from an industry-leading arboriculture company. Located near Sun Valley Ski Resort and the Sawtooth National Forest with its picturesque Sawtooth Mountains, this is a chance of a lifetime to live, learn, work, and play in an area of the country known for its world-class skiing and fishing, as well as many other outdoor activities right in your own back yard! 

Qualifications and Benefits of Employment
ArborCare Resources, Inc. seeks to promote and maintain a positive, inclusive work environment that allows us to attract, retain and develop the most qualified and highest performing tree care professionals. Qualifications for applicants include ISA Certification or the ability to obtain, horticulture or other related education and/or experience, and, most importantly, the desire to work as a team and gain practical knowledge in the field of arboriculture.

We are an established full-service tree, shrub and lawn care company located in Sun Valley, ID. We operate from March through November depending on weather conditions. Bonuses and other incentives are offered to qualifying employees returning after the off-season. Our Competitive benefits package includes health insurance, 401 (k) and paid holidays. Salary is based on education and experience.

We are seeking college graduates who desire to further their knowledge and experience in the arboriculture/landscape management industry. Working at ArborCare for 3+ years will provide you with exceptional training, hands-on experience and the certification necessary to succeed as a professional in our industry. Specifically, we are seeking plant health care technicians/trainees (tree and lawn) and tree climbers/trainees to begin work in late March, 2010 (depending on weather conditions).* 

*Because of the small size of our company, all positions tend to overlap during the work season, providing opportunities to work and learn all aspects of tree, shrub, and lawn care management.

Job Description of Current Openings 
Plant Health Care Technician/Trainee: Plant health care technicians handle all of the pest management operations for the company. Duties of this position include tree, shrub, and lawn inspections, recommendations, spray applications, soil injections and fertilizations.

Tree Climber/Trainee: The primary duty of climbers is proper pruning of trees and shrubs based on size, type, and pruning needs. Climbers must also be skilled in removal techniques as well as cabling and bracing. The climber/trainee should be proficient with a chain saw. Additional duties include assisting other climbers, chipping brush, cutting wood, site clean-up, and equipment maintenance.

Eligibility Requirements
We seek employees who are self-motivated and who strive to make effective and intelligent job-site decisions. We will provide all the training/licensing necessary for entry level jobs. Applicants must be in good physical condition with excellent communication/customer service skills and a solid work ethic.

Education/Training
ArborCare will provide all the training/licensing necessary for entry level applicants. Formal education in landscape management, forestry, arboriculture, turf management, botany, and/or horticulture related degree preferred. Working knowledge of general work site safety and hazard recognition, selection and use of appropriate Personal Protective Equipment (PPE), motor vehicle safety, emergency procedures, proper equipment use and maintenance, application regulations and laws, safe chemical handling, chipper use and safety, basic knots and climbing techniques, advanced climbing techniques and equipment, basic knots and rope operation for rigging, advanced chain saw use and felling techniques, pruning principles and techniques, cabling and bracing (including lightning protection) and comprehension and completion of work orders.

Certification/Licensing
Valid Idaho Drivers License, CDL (preferred), or the ability to obtain one. Idaho State pesticide/herbicide applicators’ license is required (testing and licensing fees paid by ArborCare). ArborCare encourages all employees to obtain ISA Certification and provides the resources and funding upon employment.

History of ArborCare Resources, Inc.
ArborCare Resources, Inc. began as a sole proprietor business of Bill and Kris Josey in March 1997. By December of the same year, the business was incorporated to form what is now ArborCare Resources, Inc. From the beginning, we have been committed to conducting our business based on the fundamental value of excellence through knowledge and teamwork. Using our knowledge and expertise in the field of arboriculture we are able to provide the highest quality tree, shrub, and lawn management services using industry recommended practices. During the past 10 years, ArborCare Resources, Inc. has emerged as the industry leader in central Idaho. 

The President of ArborCare, Bill Josey, oversees all of the field operations. He graduated from North Carolina State University with a BS in Forestry in 1988. In 1996, he became an International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) Certified Arborist. Additionally, he was the Idaho Tree Climbing Champion from 1998 through 2000; completed The American Society of Consulting Arborists (ASCA) Consulting Academy in spring 2000; and in 2002 became an evaluator for the ISA’s Certified Tree Worker certification program for the PNW-ISA Chapter. In 2004, he received the Commercial Arborist Award from the PNW-ISA chapter. He is a current member of ISA, ASCA, TCIA and INLA.

Kris Josey, Vice President and Office Manager, is responsible for the administrative and accounting areas of the business. She graduated with a BS in Accounting from University of Colorado in 1989 and is a Certified Public Accountant. She is a current member of the AICPA, ISCPA and ISA. In 2003, she was appointed to serve on the ISA Finance Committee.

Please feel free to contact us regarding any questions you may have about ArborCare Resources, Inc. or the job openings with our company. We appreciate your interest and hope you decide to pursue a career with us in the near future.

Jeff Beacham
ISA Certified Arborist
ArborCare Resources, Inc. 
PO Box 0397
Hailey, ID 83340
(208)788-1611 ext. 12
[email protected]
[email protected]

Local info Links:

http://sunvalley.com 

Idaho Mountain express 
http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php 

Blaine County 
http://blainecounty.org/ 

Sun Valley Central 
http://sunvalleycentral.com 

Soldier Mountain Resort 
http://www.soldiermountain.com/ 

Sawtooth National Recreation Area 
http://gorp.away.com/gorp/resource/us_nra/id_sawto.htm


----------



## arborcareIdaho (Mar 10, 2010)

*Positions have been filled*

Ssia


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 11, 2010)

Are these positions only entry level?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
These are not only entry level positions.:greenchainsaw:


----------

